
Microsoft opens up Rust-inspired Project Verona programming language on GitHub - protomyth
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-opens-up-rust-inspired-project-verona-programming-language-on-github/
======
kristianp
Yesterday's discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22074707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22074707)

